# [SOLVED] Ventrilo



## JedWolf (Jul 20, 2008)

We have a member of our Clan that is having problems with his Vent.

His Problems are that he keeps disconnecting every 5 minutes

His ping is over 2000 and people hear him in delay. 
Apparently he doesn't run anything else.

I tried making a new account for him, but its not his account at all - i think it may just be his computer but i was just looking for another view on this.


Thanks In advance,

Jed


----------



## Laurie52 (Dec 25, 2007)

*Re: Ventrilo*

What kind of connection does he have? DSL, Cable, Satellite...or even Dialup? Disconnection would be from his modem, router or provider. Distance dealing with Download/Upload packets signals would cause a high ping. 

Also distance from the server too. While playing MP in European servers, my ping is higher than if I play in servers here in the USA. My connection is either with Satellite or Dialup (rural area with no other Internet connection option) My Dialup ping is far lower and more playable than my Satellite (Download packets are much higher than my Upload ones and distance from, to and back from the satellite feed.) Dialup was developed to handle higher D/U packets. Same with DSL and Cable.

I am guessing this would cause the voice lag too with his Ventrilo. Distance causing a brief time lapse through his connection feed before you get it.


----------



## JedWolf (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: Ventrilo*

Yeah he connects From Israel so long way away - and we worked out that it was just because his internet connection was v busy

Thanks Anyway

Jed


----------

